# Best wireless flash for Nikon D5000???



## azzkikr9 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello, newbie here and amateuer photog at best.

Just wondering what's the best wireless flash to use with my D5000.  I almost went ahead an bought an SB-600 only to find that the D5000 does not have the capability to act as commander for remote firing.  

While I'd prefer to stick to Nikon products, what are other alternatives (cheaper ones) to enable my D5000 to act as commander for firing a flash remotely?  

Any input is appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Patrice (Oct 19, 2010)

SB-800, is commander capable but now discontinued. SB-900 is commander capable but much more expensive than sb-600. Sb-700 will be commander capable but I don't think it's shipping yet. Research 3rd party offerings.


----------



## KmH (Oct 19, 2010)

azzkikr9 said:


> Hello, newbie here and amateuer photog at best.
> 
> Just wondering what's the best wireless flash to use with my D5000. I almost went ahead an bought an SB-600 only to find that the D5000 does not have the capability to act as commander for remote firing.
> 
> ...


If you want the best....

If you want an IR system Nikon's SU-800 Commander unit will work just fine wirelessly with the SB-600 and you would still have iTTL.
Nikon SU-800 Wireless Speedlight Commander Unit 4794 - B&H Photo

If you want a RF solution then you will want Pocket Wizards. You'll need one for the camera and a second for the SB-600, but no iTTL:
PocketWizard Plus II Transceiver / Radio Slave 801-125 - B&H

The *SB*-800 speedlight has SU-4 mode and can be triggered wirelessly by the flash from the D5000 pop-up strobe.


----------



## Destin (Oct 19, 2010)

Buy the sb-600, and then get a set of these:

Yongnuo Wireless Flash Trigger CTR-301P 2 Receiver /PC - eBay (item 270629352615 end time Oct-30-10 11:09:02 PDT)


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 19, 2010)

Best = expensive.

Dont the pocket wizards run like $200 per receiver and $200 per transmitter?  +$400 or so for the flash?

But thats what you asked for.

There are other cheaper alternatives such as Cybersyncs triggers or the cheapo Cactus triggers.


----------

